# Need help figuring out what my dad's Schwinn things are worth.



## daughterofSchaefer (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello, my dad used to work, ride and race for Schwinn. I have a number of his items and know a man who collects Schwinn bikes and is interested. I just have no idea what I should be asking for them. I have a number in my head, but nothing to base it on. Here is a list of the items I have:

• a Schwinn [(Deluxe Touring) I believe, according to his catalog] Paramount made specifically for my father, Steven William Schaefer, when he was on the Schwinn Racing Team
  • a Schwinn Racing poster with signatures next to each Schwinn racer's photo, which is also on catalog
   • many Schwinn patches
   • 1976 Olympics patches
   • racing patches
   • Schwinn pins
   • Schwinn catalogs (5 after leaving one for each of my girls) with my father and his racing team on the cover
   • Schwinn decals
   • Schwinn stickers
   • 1976 Olympics stuff where my father qualified then got injured while training
   • My father's helmet - don't believe I want to part with
   • Schwinn mud guard/reflector
   • Many amateur bicycle league metals and ribbons - don't believe I want to part with all of them
   • his Schwinn business cards (box of most of them)
   • Northbrook amateur bicycle races 1974 bike safety catalog with my father on the cover
   • a letter on Schwinn letterhead stating the change of my father's position within the Schwinn Company from 1975
   • picture of bicycle race track from unknown location
   • unused postcards from various racers and teams, including Pan American Gold Medal Pursuit Team
   • trophies - don't think I want to part with all of them
   • picture of my grandfather behind a bike. He worked for a rubber company in Illinois. He also was a die-hard scrap booker who had records of all my fathers achievements, newspaper clippings, etc. I would have to go to my uncles and ask for that info for your viewing.
   • unused Schwinn postcards (15 after leaving one for each of my girls)
   • Christmas card from the Schwinn company
   • 1976 Schwinn Paramount Cycle Club Membership list with Names, addresses, phone numbers and info
   • Schwinn Christmas list from 1975 with names & addresses for Illinois
   • Indiana University Paper from 1972 where my father was photographed with his college race team on cover
   • Schwinn flyers (2) with picture of my dad and info from Schwinn advertising Paramount as "choice for champions".


----------



## Schweirdo (Aug 31, 2011)

I would like to see some of the patches


----------



## daughterofSchaefer (Aug 31, 2011)

*here are pics of misc, w the exception of signed Schwinn racing team poster. to come*


----------



## daughterofSchaefer (Aug 31, 2011)

*more pics*


----------



## bobhufford (Aug 31, 2011)

It's hard to put a value on these.  There are recent sales of the catalog and patches, of course, but the trophies and items specific to your Dad should be priceless to your family.

I recommend you keep all of it.  Perhaps one of your kids will pick up the bike bug and decide to restore the Paramount and display the heirlooms.

Best,

Bob Hufford
Springfield, MO


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 31, 2011)

I will second Bob's suggestion,keep it all!!


----------



## daughterofSchaefer (Aug 31, 2011)

*thank you for your time and suggestions*

I agree with the suggestions on keeping it all, but I also believe that someone who loves Schwinn as much as my dad did should have his bike. I have moved his bike from the various places I've lived and it has started to take on a sadness instead of joy to see. I am not getting rid of his trophies or metals, but I want to give as much of my dad's history with Schwinn with his bike; like the bike is always his, even for the new owner. I will take all your words into consideration as I continue to think this through. Thank you, again, for taking the time to chat with me!:o


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 31, 2011)

*PM sent*

I sent you a private message about these things, they are truly special!!


----------

